# SwiftKey for 10 cents



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

So I bought SwiftKey for 10 cents today in the market... Does anyone use it? I notice a battery drain more than when I used better keyboard.... Is it just learning how I type and then it'll lay low with the process time?


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

I didn't notice a difference in battery when I used it.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

It defiantly uses more mb's than stock. It seems to settle down after a bit. I always had problems with it remembering my language, had to download English multiple times.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well I am studying for finals this week so maybe I am on my phone just that much more so I don't have to study







hopefully the drain doesn't remain noticeable


----------

